# Städte in Diablo 3?



## sh4k3 (12. April 2012)

Hi,

hab vlt eine etwas komisch klingende Frage:

Gibt es in Diablo 3 Städte wo man andere Spieler treffen und finden kann um gemeinsams Quests und Dungeons zu bewältigen?
Hab leider keinen der Diablo-Teile gespielt.


Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Theopa (12. April 2012)

Nein.

Um es mal zu klären: Diablo ist KEIN MMO.
Du spielst es entweder als ganz normales Singleplayer-Spiel oder du trittst Spielen von anderen bei bzw. eröffnest selbst Spiele zum beitreten.
Wenn du mit mehreren Spielern (ich glaube 4 oder 5 sind das Maximum, nicht ganz sicher) unterwegs bist, werden sämtliche Gegner entsprechend stärker, droppen aber auch mehr und bessere Items.
Es ist wie bei einem ganz normalen Offline-Spiel. Auch diese Spiele kann man über LAN oder Internet spielen, bei Diablo geht es eben nur über das Battlenet von Blizzard.


----------



## biene maya (13. April 2012)

Auch mit mehreren Spielern droppen keine besseren Items


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

In Diablo 2 warens maximal 7 Mitspieler, sprich man konnte zu acht in nem Spiel sein.

Stell Dir Diablo nicht wie ein MMO vor, sondern eher wie ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit Coop-Modus. Falls Du Serious Sam kennst: Serious Sam kann man alleine spielen, aber auch mit mehreren Mitspielern. Das Spiel bleibt das selbe, nur die Monster werden stärker.

Edit: Bevor Zweifel entstehn: Diablo ist selbstverständlich kein Ego-Shooter wie Serious Sam. Ich hab mich mit dem Satz nur auf den Coop-Modus bezogen.


----------



## Theopa (13. April 2012)

biene schrieb:


> Auch mit mehreren Spielern droppen keine besseren Items



Habe ich schlecht ausgedrückt, "im Schnitt bessere" wäre wohl eindeutiger gewesen. Die Chance auf gute Items steigt eben durch die generell erhöhte Dropchance an.


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Auch die Dropchance wird nicht grundsätzlich erhöht. Sie ist und bleibt die selbe, nur dadurch, dass mehr Spieler drin sind werden schneller Monster geschnetzelt, was im Endeffekt dazu führt, dass die Dropchance durch den erhöhten Itemfluss erhöht wird. Aber eine direkte Dropchance-Erhöhung bloss weil mehr Spieler im Spiel sind gibts nicht.


----------



## sh4k3 (13. April 2012)

Okay danke jetzt kann ich es mir ungefähr vorstellen, kann man Items die man online nutzt dann auch offline nutzen oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiss (ich bitte um Korrektur falls das nicht stimmen sollte), gibts in Diablo 3 nur noch den Online-Modus. Es wird aber spekuliert, dass ein Offline-Modus später denkbar wäre. Wenn Du also alleine spielen willst, musst Du trotzdem online sein, begrenzt aber das Spiel einfach nur auf 1 Spieler. Möchtest Du trotzdem einmal mit andern Spielern zusammen spielen, erhöhst Du einfach die Slots auf 2-8 Spieler, kannst aber den Char nutzen, den Du bisher immer genutzt hast.


----------



## Theopa (13. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auch die Dropchance wird nicht grundsätzlich erhöht. Sie ist und bleibt die selbe, nur dadurch, dass mehr Spieler drin sind werden schneller Monster geschnetzelt, was im Endeffekt dazu führt, dass die Dropchance durch den erhöhten Itemfluss erhöht wird. Aber eine direkte Dropchance-Erhöhung bloss weil mehr Spieler im Spiel sind gibts nicht.



Ok, dann war ich wohl falsch informiert. Nur um es dann mal klarzustellen, war das in D2 genauso? Mir ist es irgendwie so vorgekommen, als ob ich als Singleplayer vor allem auf "Normal" so gut wie nie wirklich tolle Items gefunden habe, kaum waren zwei Spieler dabei kamen sie ohne Ende.

Ich habe jetzt keinen wirklich langen Vergleich, habe D2 ca. 95% der Zeit nur Solo gespielt.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich auch nicht genau, wies in D2 funktioniert hat. Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer, die Dropchance nehme zu mit mehr Spielern. Aber zu D3 gabs jedenfalls ein Statement, dass es nicht so sein wird:



> Die Drops sind im kooperativen Spiel nicht anders. Die Tatsache, dass man in einer Gruppe die Monster schneller tötet (was so sein wird), führt zu mehr Items in kürzerer Zeit. Das heißt, wie brauchen keine anderen Boni anbieten.Deine eigenen
> 
> Drop-Modifikatoren, wie etwa die erhöhte Chance auf magische Gegenstände oder auf Gold, werden sich nur auf deinen eigenen Drop auswirken. Aber das ist ja das selbe, ob man alleine oder in einer Gruppe spielt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: diablo3.ingame.de


----------



## Gernulf (16. April 2012)

Also wirklich ein Offlinespiel mit einem Onlineauktionshaus?
Ist da nicht das risiko zu groß an gefälschten bzw. an gescripteten Gegenständen zu geraten, die dann im AH verkauft werden?


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

Nein, das Spiel ist nicht offline. Du musst permanent online sein. Stell Dir vor, Du würdest auf nem Server mit nur 1 Slot spielen. Obwohl Du alleine bist, musst Du trotzdem online bleiben, um auf dem Server spielen zu können. Falls eines Tages ein richtiger Offline-Modus umgesetzt wird, wird man dessen Gegenstände sicher nicht verkaufen können, bzw mit dem Charakter wirst Du gar nicht online gehen können.

Du kannst aber jederzeit das Spiel mit 1 Slot verlassen und mit Deinem Char ein Spiel mit 2,3,4,5,6,7 oder 8 Slots eröffnen, damit andere Leute joinen können. Dein Char liegt immer im Battle.Net, also auf nem Server von Blizzard. Auf Deiner Platte liegen keine Charakter-Daten.


----------

